# Making butter



## lisat (Oct 22, 2008)

Has anyone tried this recipe? Is it really this easy? Here is the recipe and a link to the blog I found it. She has photos of each step.



Ingredients:

2 cups heavy cream
salt
pepper

Optional flavors:

red chili pepper
spring onion
chives
garlic

Directions:

Pour 2 cups of heavy cream in your food processor. The fresher the cream, the better the butter will turn out.
Pop the lid on, blitz, sit back and watch the show. It's quite entertaining, really, but then again, I'm easily amused
The cream will go through different stages. Left you see it turning into a soft, silky whipped cream. A little later it's turning into a really firm cream. In the photo on the right you can tell where we're slowly heading towards, the structure and color is changing.
Then all of a sudden it happens. You hear a 'slosh' (can you tell I'm all excited? I just have no life and the grainy, yellow butter has separated itself from, what is now, nothing but buttermilk. This is what we wanted! Eureka!
All that's left to do is drain the buttermilk and there you have it. Butter. If you are going to use it all up, you're good to go now. If you want to keep the butter longer, you'll have to rinse the butter curds with cold water.
Press it down with a spoon and stir it to get the excess liquid out. Told you it was easy!


----------



## dilligaf (Oct 17, 2008)

its actually even easier than that!  you can simply take the cream or milk directly from a cow if you happen to have one and toss it into a jar and cap it tightly. Make the kids go on an hour long walk and wiggle and turn the jar as they go. when they return from the walk you have butter. Remove any liquid from the top and use for making breads  and salt your butter.


----------



## Tammy (Sep 12, 2009)

I found a great recipe for making homemade butter, but i want to make sure i can can it so that it wont have to be fridgerated i thought about making the butter and do like i found in other recipes for premade butter and boil on the stove and then pour in to jars and shake until it hardens again in the other recipes for canning butter that is what they did. i was wondering if that would work for the home made too.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Churn baby churn! Disco inferno!


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks a lot. That will now be in my head all night.


----------

